# Боли в шейном отделе, пояснице, отдаёт в левую ногу. МРТ



## DedPolikarp (11 Окт 2017)

Добрый день, уважаемые Доктора и участники форума.
Мне 29 лет, с 7 лет занимаюсь верховой ездой и конным спортом, серьезных травм никогда не было (ттт), на мелкие в детском и подростковом возрасте не обращала внимания. По работе несу статичные нагрузки (стоя по 10-12 часов в день, график 2/2, часто в наклонном положении).
Суть проблемы: частые боли в шейном отделе ( плечи, шея, область лопатки с обеих сторон), боли в пояснице.
Недавно сильно болела поясница, на следующий день после сна боль отпустила, но сильно заболела левая ягодица в районе седалищного нерва, также боль в левой ноге под коленом, невозможность опереться на ногу. Пошла к неврологу, заключение врача до мрт прилагаю. Также прилагаю результаты мрт и сами снимки.
До этого постоянно наблюдалась о остеопата, снимала острые боли. Прошлое мрт делала в 2015 году, результаты утеряны, но планирую восстановить в клинике в ближайшее время.
Поскольку я не медик, прошу помощи разобраться в результатах. Вроде на бумаге все звучит не страшно, нет грыж и чего-то такого, но болит зараза сильно)))
Спасибо заранее

               

Снимков ещё много с МРТ, не удалось с телефона прикрепить должным образом. Если необходимо подгружу. Заранее спасибо


----------



## La murr (11 Окт 2017)

@DedPolikarp, Полина, здравствуйте!
У Вас есть возможность *создания альбома* (одного или нескольких) - количество размещаемых в них снимков гораздо больше, чем при публикации в теме.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## DedPolikarp (11 Окт 2017)

https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1107/view

Ссылка на альбом


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Окт 2017)

Результаты МРТ вполне удовлетворительные. Можете обратиться за помощью к консультанту Форума из Санкт-Петербурга Доктору Абелю Александру Вячеславовичу (abelar).


----------

